# ABC Player in Canada



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

I know Hulu Plus has it's own challenges, but does anyone have the ABC Player working in Canada.

Regis VPN work still?How to Use the ABC iPad App in Canada and Outside the USA | iPad in Canada Blog - Canada's #1 iPad Resource


----------



## Newdeal (Nov 2, 2009)

Not sure but that VPN he is talking about is 39.99 a year, no way the abc app is worth that kind of money i don't even pay that for home phone lol


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

torrents + air video seems like the best deal to me. Anything available on any of these is available via torrents. 

Disclaimer:

Don't pirate kids. It's illegal and robs wealth from TV networks.


----------



## Mmawji (Jun 15, 2010)

Adrian. said:


> torrents + air video seems like the best deal to me. Anything available on any of these is available via torrents.
> 
> Disclaimer:
> 
> Don't pirate kids. It's illegal and robs wealth from TV networks.


I second that. Watched all the latest with torrents


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

ABC works fine over PureVPN. $14 for 3 months. If you want the ABC app, you'll have to pay something to get it.


----------



## big samm (Aug 5, 2010)

that vim thing seems complicated.... I would like to try but anyone know how to set it up? I would like to stream shows on hulu or abc player


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

big samm said:


> that vim thing seems complicated.... I would like to try but anyone know how to set it up? I would like to stream shows on hulu or abc player


You should just follow the step by step setup from the VPN host site. You won't be able to do Hulu though as they don't allow proxy access.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

I find the content on ABC to be lackluster. I use VPN to access BBC player on my desktop for really great content. There is a strong rumor that BBC will be coming up with an iPad player in the next few months. 

I recommend StrongVPN with multiple peers in several key countries.


----------



## bsenka (Jan 27, 2009)

Adrian. said:


> Don't pirate kids. It's illegal and robs wealth from TV networks.


Meh. I pay a lot for my cable TV, but I seldom watch it. I use torrents as my PVR/VCR.


----------

